# One word-Chili



## metalmom (Mar 25, 2016)

I have literally over 30 recpes for chili.Beans or no beans?Is it blasphemous to add beans to Texas chili?


----------



## Grunt (Mar 25, 2016)

Personally, I like chili WITHOUT beans. But then again, I'm not really a bean guy unless it's green beans. 

I do eat chili with beans when I have to, but I try to get as few of them as possible.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm partial to the Scott Tenorman  recipe. Shooting tannerite up close affords many opportunities for flavorful bits.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 25, 2016)

If its a Texas chili, its got to have at least a few kidney beans in it and a jalapeno or two.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 25, 2016)

Made chili tonight.4 jalapenos and kidney beans.Prefer to use steak as opposed to ground beef.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 25, 2016)

I actually really like elk in my chili. But yeah ground beef sucks.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 26, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Made chili tonight.4 jalapenos and kidney beans.Prefer to use steak as opposed to ground beef.



Short rib for the win.....

Best I ever had was Carroll Shelby's 5 Alarm w/venison.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 26, 2016)

Short ribs sound good.Never heard of that in chili. I have an award winning chili recipe that calls for dark chocolate and coffee.I think cinnamon as well. Sounds not so great to me so never made it. I will put a little beer in my chili sometimes..


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 26, 2016)

Post that recipe, and I will make it...thats what I do....


----------



## metalmom (Mar 26, 2016)

Ingredients
5 pounds beef brisket, cut in 1-inch cubes
1/4 cup olive oil
2 cups chopped yellow onions
6 large garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon red pepper flakes, crushed
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper, or to taste
2 tablespoons ground cumin
2 green peppers, seeded and diced
1 bay leaf
6 cups tomatoes, chopped with their liquid
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup strong coffee
2 (15-ounce) cans kidney beans
2 tablespoons chopped basil leaves
Serve with:
Sour cream
Grated Cheddar
Diced tomato
Tortilla chips
Guacamole (see recipe)
ADD CHECKED ITEMS TO GROCERY LISTPat the brisket cubes dry with paper towels. Heat the oil in a very large heavy-bottomed pot and quickly brown the meat, in batches, on all sides. Transfer the brisket to a separate bowl and set aside. Saute the onion and garlic in the same oil over medium heat until limp, but not brown, about 8 to 10 minutes. Add the chili powder, pepper flakes, cayenne pepper and cumin and saute for 1 minute. Add the green peppers, bay leaf, tomatoes with their juice, the reserved meat, 1 tablespoon of salt and 1 teaspoon pepper and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover the pot with a tight fitting lid and simmer for 2 1/2 hours, stirring occasionally. Taste and season with salt, to taste. Add the coffee, cover the pot and simmer for 1 more hour.

Add the kidney beans and basil, and warm through. Transfer the chili to a large serving bowl and serve with sour cream, grated Cheddar, diced tomato, tortilla chips and guacamole.

A viewer, who may not be a professional cook, provided this recipe. The Food Network Kitchens chefs have not tested this recipe and therefore, we cannot make representation as to the results.

Read more at: Devon's Award-Winning Chili : Barefoot Contessa : Food Network
Directions
Watch how to make this recipe.
Pat the brisket cubes dry with paper towels. Heat the oil in a very large heavy-bottomed pot and quickly brown the meat, in batches, on all sides. Transfer the brisket to a separate bowl and set aside. Saute the onion and garlic in the same oil over medium heat until limp, but not brown, about 8 to 10 minutes. Add the chili powder, pepper flakes, cayenne pepper and cumin and saute for 1 minute. Add the green peppers, bay leaf, tomatoes with their juice, the reserved meat, 1 tablespoon of salt and 1 teaspoon pepper and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover the pot with a tight fitting lid and simmer for 2 1/2 hours, stirring occasionally. Taste and season with salt, to taste. Add the coffee, cover the pot and simmer for 1 more hour.

Add the kidney beans and basil, and warm through. Transfer the chili to a large serving bowl and serve with sour cream, grated Cheddar, diced tomato, tortilla chips and guacamole.
Not the recipe but still looking through my books and recipe noxes and not enjoying my beer so much lol. Will try to find that in the am.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 26, 2016)

I will try this next weekend and post pics...sounds EPIC....:-":wall::blkeye:


----------



## metalmom (Mar 27, 2016)

Cool. Still going to find that recipe I told you about.Pics would be great.With that amount of meat and tomatos I would add extra chili powder. Thats just me-I am bossy in the kitchen lol.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 27, 2016)

Anyone like like green chili? Like the chili made with roasted Anaheim peppers, potatoes, and pork seared in its own fat.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 27, 2016)

Never had it myself;Would love the peppers. Sounds good.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 28, 2016)

I love Green Chili anything, grew up in NM....

My mom made a famous green chili pork stew that would warm your soul after a long day of deer hunting or snow skiing!!!!

:-":blkeye:


----------



## metalmom (Mar 28, 2016)

Sounds great. Went through all my chili recipes and I will post the one I make regularly. Also have mouth of hell chili recipe and so many more.What do you eat your chili with. Im a toast freak-big dunker or tortilla chips. Now I can only just eat chili. Miss that toast. BTW-cant find those peppers up here too frequently. Also want some I think they are called ancho chillies.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am a big nacho guy......chips and any Chili are where its at!

My favorite is to cover a layer of Fritos with Chili then put cheese and sour cream on it.....call it Frito Pie out west!!!


----------



## Grunt (Mar 28, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I am a big nacho guy......chips and any Chili are where its at!
> 
> My favorite is to cover a layer of Fritos with Chili then put cheese and sour cream on it.....call it Frito Pie out west!!!



Don't forget the sliced peppers on top!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh yeah, baked potatoes too..

Hear me out here.....:-"

Take a bake potato, cook it on your grill for 45-60 min.
Slice it in half, put butter on it, cover it in yer favorite Chili, cover in cheese, then sour cream...

And here is the game changer, sprinkle with Ranch powder....

Bacon is also authorized anywhere in this process!


----------



## metalmom (Mar 28, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I am a big nacho guy......chips and any Chili are where its at!
> 
> My favorite is to cover a layer of Fritos with Chili then put cheese and sour cream on it.....call it Frito Pie out west!!!


Yep-we eat it like that too. Its awesome. We do the cheese but not sour cream.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 28, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Oh yeah, baked potatoes too..
> 
> Hear me out here.....:-"
> 
> ...


You are making me hungry. I love baked potatos and do love chili on them. Some people like chili with rice-but I hate rice.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 28, 2016)

Spongebob-I will pay you to send me a care package of hot peppers. No ghost peppers though. Grew my own habaneros once.Just love hot peppers. We are pretty much just stuck with jalapenos in my small town up here. PM me if interested.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 28, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I love Green Chili anything, grew up in NM....
> 
> My mom made a famous green chili pork stew that would warm your soul after a long day of deer hunting or snow skiing!!!!
> 
> :-":blkeye:


That sounds awesome!



metalmom said:


> BTW-cant find those peppers up here too frequently. Also want some I think they are called ancho chillies.


Sometimes the stores carry them, though I think that they are one of those seasonal crops. For my family when the peppers were in season, we would go to Mauro Farms and pick them. We would pick one or two bushels and take them to roasting station. There the workers at the farm give them a quick wash and blister them in a tumbling propane roaster. For a few dollars more they'll throw in heads of garlic to roast with the peppers. The smell is amazing! Afterwards we peel and freeze them for the year.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 28, 2016)

Sounds like fun to just go there. 2 bushels are a ton of peppers. love the roasting and the garlic. Green with envy here.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 28, 2016)

Make sure you wash your hands........BEFORE going to the bathroom!!!!!

:wall:


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 28, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Spongebob-I will pay you to send me a care package of hot peppers. No ghost peppers though. Grew my own habaneros once.Just love hot peppers. We are pretty much just stuck with jalapenos in my small town up here. PM me if interested.



Let me see what I can do as far as going home to get these......give me a few weeks....:-"


----------



## metalmom (Mar 28, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Make sure you wash your hands........BEFORE going to the bathroom!!!!!
> 
> :wall:


Been there done that and wiped my eyes also. Numerous times. Fastest cold bath I ever had lol TMI


----------



## metalmom (Mar 28, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Let me see what I can do as far as going home to get these......give me a few weeks....:-"


Hey-no pressure. You probably have better things to do when you get home. But.......if that happens that would be outstanding.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 2, 2016)

Made this today, substituted 2 green peppers with 3 jalapenos...added my own twist..aka..alot more red pepper, cumin and chili powder..bottom line it is hotter then 2 nuns in a bath tub!!!!!

It is simmering right now....:-"


----------



## metalmom (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks and sounds amazing.Would you make it again? Like your tweeks on it. lol on the nuns.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 2, 2016)

what the heck?did it kill you lol. thought you would post more.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 2, 2016)

The Chili is EPIC....yes I would cook it again....

Covered it with cheese and sour cream, served with an IPA or 7....

Working on some pics / Recipe mod!!!!


----------



## metalmom (Apr 2, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 2, 2016)

I make white chicken chili on the regular.

White Chicken Chili : Patrick and Gina Neely : Food Network


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Recipe MOD:*
*Ingredients*
_5 pounds cubed beef stew, cut in 1-inch cubes
1 cup olive oil
1 chopped yellow onion
2 tablespoon garlic powder
4 tablespoons chipolte chili powder
2 tablespoon red pepper flakes, crushed
2 tablespoon cayenne pepper
4 tablespoons ground cumin
3 jalapenos, chopped
2 large cans tomatoes, diced with juice
1/4 cup all season salt
1 cup strong coffee_
2 (15-ounce) cans kidney beans
_12 IPA's_

Brown first 2.5 pack of meat in 2 tablespoons chili powder and 2 table spoons of red pepper along with 1/8 cup all season salt
Pour in crockpot
Brown second 2.5 lb pack of carcass in 2 tablespoons of cumin and 2 tablespoon cayenne along with 1/8 cup all season salt
Pour in crockpot
Pour 1/2 cup olive oil in pan
Chop 1 yellow onion up and place in pan and carmalize
After 5 minutes, place heat on low and put 1/2 more olive oil in pan then cover, let simmer 10 min
Dump all remaining ingredients in crockpot:
2 large cans of tomatoes
2 15 oz cans kidney beans
3 x jalapenos
2 tablespoon of garlic powder, cumin and chili powder (each)
Once onions are done dump all onions and oil in crockpot
Let simmer until you can't take it anymore

Serve covered with sour cream and Shredded Cheddar cheese and along side your favorite IPA!  Eat until you have to lay down!!!!

:-":wall::blkeye:


----------



## CDG (Apr 3, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I love Green Chili anything, grew up in NM....



Did you ever get out to San Antonio for that green chili cheeseburger at Buckhorn?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 3, 2016)

No, I feel like I suck at life for never going there. :wall:

New Mexico = real small towns, 1 traffic light, maybe a gas station....and then this....a small tavern or pub or local drinking hole that makes an EPIC green chili burger that is famous in a magazine or on a Cooking show!

Blakes Lota Burgers had good green chili burgers!!!!!


----------



## metalmom (Apr 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I make white chicken chili on the regular.
> 
> White Chicken Chili : Patrick and Gina Neely : Food Network


 Love the Neely couple and their cooking.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 3, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> The Chili is EPIC....yes I would cook it again....
> 
> Covered it with cheese and sour cream, served with an IPA or 7....
> 
> Working on some pics / Recipe mod!!!!


 Do you think  the coffee made a difference in the taste?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 3, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Do you think  the coffee made a difference in the taste?



Can't really tell, it's extremely greasy, since I didn't drain any fat or oil.  Top that with the double portion of Chili/Garlic/Cumin I put in there.

Bottom line this chili is PERFECT for me!

Chili overflowed crockpot, so I was forced to eat alot of bowls


----------



## metalmom (Apr 3, 2016)

You put extra heat into it as well
Did the meat shred or stay in their form?
I have a huge slow cooker and dont think all of those ingredients would have fit.Happy you enjoyed.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 3, 2016)

Have a Mouth of Hell Chili-thats what the guy named it. May post it. Now looking for good paella or gumbo recipes.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 3, 2016)

I did up the heat, doubled the red peppers and added 3 insanely hot jalapenos.
The meat is still cubed.  I put a huge amount of chili over a pile of chips, then smothered with cheese and covered with Sour cream.
   

It tasted like red chili enchaladas....so GOOD!!!!

Post that recipe, I'll try it next time I get a day off..


----------



## metalmom (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks amazing.Drooling atm.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice, indeed @SpongeBob*24! I like the cubed meat idea!

I love sour cream as well. The only thing I don't like about sour cream is the fact that I waited so long before I actually found out that I liked it.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 3, 2016)

Agoge said:


> Very nice, indeed @SpongeBob*24! I like the cubed meat idea!
> 
> I love sour cream as well. The only thing I don't like about sour cream is the fact that I waited so long before I actually found out that I liked it.


 haha-not a huge sour cream fan but like it in certain foods I make.Iwas the same with olives-now love them.


----------



## ZmanTX (Apr 4, 2016)

@SpongeBob*24 

Hatch, NM roasted green chili is amazing. When I was younger my family and I would head out to purchase giant sacks of chili. Year long supply of roasted green chili.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 4, 2016)

Once had an 18 spice chili in a sports bar.It was only a weekend event. Many CAR  guys frequented the place-pretty sure one of them made it. Dont know the recipe but sooo much heat couldnt taste the flavour. Tongue was numb lol Will post another chili recipe tomorrow.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 5, 2016)

Champion Chili
The person won 25 grand for this. Stumbled upon it while looking for the other chili recipe.Does not have beans in it-you can always tweek.

3 lbs of steak-cut into 1 inch cubes or less
2 T oil
1 yellow onion
14 ounces beef broth
9 T chili powder seems like a lot to me
4 jalapenos
1 tsp brown sugar
6 cl of garlic
1 tsp oregano
3 T cumin
8 ounce can of tomato sauce
1 tsp tobasco
1 lime

Brown meat in oil.Add the onion and enough beef broth to cover meat.Bring to a boil. Cook 15 min.Add cumin and oregano. Reduce heat. Cook until tender-add rest of ingredients. Simmer as long as you can.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 6, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Champion Chili
> The person won 25 grand for this. Stumbled upon it while looking for the other chili recipe.Does not have beans in it-you can always tweek.
> 
> 3 lbs of steak-cut into 1 inch cubes or less
> ...




Concur! That is a generous amount of the hot stuff:dead:.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 6, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I did up the heat, doubled the red peppers and added 3 insanely hot jalapenos.
> The meat is still cubed.  I put a huge amount of chili over a pile of chips, then smothered with cheese and covered with Sour cream.
> View attachment 15200 View attachment 15201 View attachment 15202
> 
> ...



Why the paper plate?
Why on a paper plate, man? Doesn't the food need to be showcased on proper ware, rather than the acids seeping through the paper making it all bendy and unmanageable and shit?
Or, or is this just laziness? Was all the energy spent on cooking and you had nothing left for doing dishes?
People  need to know.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Why the paper plate?
> Why on a paper plate, man? Doesn't the food need to be showcased on proper ware, rather than the acids seeping through the paper making it all bendy and unmanageable and shit?
> Or, or is this just laziness? Was all the energy spent on cooking and you had nothing left for doing dishes?
> People  need to know.



Nothing like Chile served in a Ceramic bowl either bright red, to match the taste, or a desert southwest motif.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 6, 2016)

This thread's making me drool. I  involuntarily dribbled on the linoleum.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey Frank and Red Flag- Do you guys have and make a specialty chili?


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't have recipes, I should say "go by" recipes. Like Red Flag 1's Granddad, I tend to throw things together and it comes out pretty all right. Much of traditional foods be it Italian, French, etc.,is really made up of cheap, readily available ingredients. A lot of the best French food isn't about escargots, it's how meats, vegetables and other ingredients are prepped and cooked.
Nothing expensive. I liken it to peasant food (on my mother's side, all French peasantry). Anyway, the French "version" of Chili could be considered to be Cassoulet. I don't cook it because the ingredients aren't easy to find.Plus I don't have much time. Here's a recipe:

Traditional French Cassoulet


----------



## metalmom (Apr 6, 2016)

oh ok-glad to hear you  are with French ties. Want to learn 2 French dishes.Heads up-dont know how to cook them or spell them.Beef Bourgnigne and Coq au vin.Going to check your Cassoulet out.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> I don't have recipes, I should say "go by" recipes. Like Red Flag 1's Granddad, I tend to throw things together and it comes out pretty all right. Much of traditional foods be it Italian, French, etc.,is really made up of cheap, readily available ingredients. A lot of the best French food isn't about escargots, it's how meats, vegetables and other ingredients are prepped and cooked.
> Nothing expensive. I liken it to peasant food (on my mother's side, all French peasantry). Anyway, the French "version" of Chili could be considered to be Cassoulet. I don't cook it because the ingredients aren't easy to find.Plus I don't have much time. Here's a recipe:
> 
> Traditional French Cassoulet



Frank misses nothing, EVER! He has me pegged.

 After watching Gramp for so long, and doing some things that came out just flat rotten; I've learned. I can write down what I do, but it won't come out the same. I do things differently depending on how a cut of meat is cut, and how it looks. That simple thing changes what I do across the board. I do tend to use Burgundy in most of my beef dishes, so my Chili will have that in it. All that said, I rather like Frank's Cassoulet.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 6, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> I don't have recipes, I should say "go by" recipes. Like Red Flag 1's Granddad, I tend to throw things together and it comes out pretty all right. Much of traditional foods be it Italian, French, etc.,is really made up of cheap, readily available ingredients. A lot of the best French food isn't about escargots, it's how meats, vegetables and other ingredients are prepped and cooked.
> Nothing expensive. I liken it to peasant food (on my mother's side, all French peasantry). Anyway, the French "version" of Chili could be considered to be Cassoulet. I don't cook it because the ingredients aren't easy to find.Plus I don't have much time. Here's a recipe:
> 
> Traditional French Cassoulet


 Recipe looks phenom.Will try it. Thanks for sharing that Frank.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 6, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Frank misses nothing, EVER! He has me pegged.
> 
> After watching Gramp for so long, and doing some things that came out just flat rotten; I've learned. I can write down what I do, but it won't come out the same. I do things differently depending on how a cut of meat is cut, and how it looks. That simple thing changes what I do across the board. I do tend to use Burgundy in most of my beef dishes, so my Chili will have that in it. All that said, I rather like Frank's Cassoulet.


 I know you are a great cook-especially Italian.Heard of beef burgandy.Does it tenderize the meat or flavour the dish?..


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 7, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I do things differently depending on how a cut of meat is cut, and how it looks. That simple thing changes what I do across the board.



Cooking is really part of the social fabric, which starts at home. After years of homemade meals, you can tell something about the mood of the family member who prepared it. Not to mention that cooking is an excellent way to relieve stress, unless you somehow feel it's an obligation, a chore. When you cook, you make something others not only need, but enjoy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 7, 2016)

metalmom said:


> I know you are a great cook-especially Italian.Heard of beef burgandy.Does it tenderize the meat or flavour the dish?..



The Burgundy does both. If you add some Burgundy to ground beef, it helps breakdown the bond for a smoother texture.



Frank S. said:


> Cooking is really part of the social fabric, which starts at home. After years of homemade meals, you can tell something about the mood of the family member who prepared it. Not to mention that cooking is an excellent way to relieve stress, unless you somehow feel it's an obligation, a chore. When you cook, you make something others not only need, but enjoy.



I have to agree with your observation that cooking is a stress reliever, I love to cook. It takes me about three hours to get my beef and pork pasta sauce cooked to serve. Once done, I love to just sit back and watch my kids, and theirs enjoy the meal.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree with you both. Cooking is a stress reliever. Always have made homemade meals everyday for yrs. If you dont cook with love then it is a chore and probably wouldnt taste the same as if you had put that passion into it.

Would love a good-no great bolognese recipe.hint hint Red Flag lol.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 7, 2016)

Really need to start an Italian cooking thread.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 7, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Why the paper plate?
> Why on a paper plate, man? Doesn't the food need to be showcased on proper ware, rather than the acids seeping through the paper making it all bendy and unmanageable and shit?
> Or, or is this just laziness? Was all the energy spent on cooking and you had nothing left for doing dishes?
> People  need to know.



I am all about the taste, no presentation skillz!
Yes I am lazy, and yes I worked all weekend, not excuses just reality!

With that being said, I took your advice and put it on a real plate...somewhat southwestern.........

 

WHAT!?!?!?:blkeye:


----------



## metalmom (Apr 7, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I am all about the taste, no presentation skillz!
> Yes I am lazy, and yes I worked all weekend, not excuses just reality!
> 
> With that being said, I took your advice and put it on a real plate...somewhat southwestern.........
> ...


 lol-are those french fries? Did do chili and cheese on fries before.Still looks good.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 7, 2016)

I tried this chili the following ways:
PLAIN
In a bowl covered in sour cream and cheese
On Mission tortilla strips with sour cream and cheese
On White rice covered in sour cream and cheese
On tator tots covered in cheese
On Crinkle fries covered in cheese

I still have more.....it just doesn't get old!!!!


----------



## metalmom (Apr 7, 2016)

haha-you love your cheese.Have had chili over leftover mashed potatos.Sounds strange-but good and very filling.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 7, 2016)

Sounds amazing!!

My plan this Saturday is a southwestern breakfast skillet:
Eggs, your chili recipe, potatoes, rotella tomatoes, bacon and CHEESE!!!


Will take pics....:-"


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 7, 2016)

Here is the burger I made for my girls.....while I continue to drive on thru the chili war of OH 16.

 

Last meal, with your chili....chili cheeseburgers with bacon from the skillet!!!


----------



## metalmom (Apr 7, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Sounds amazing!!
> 
> My plan this Saturday is a southwestern breakfast skillet:
> Eggs, your chili recipe, potatoes, rotella tomatoes, bacon and CHEESE!!!
> ...


 Sounds so delicious.Unfortunately all I can get down for breakfast is yogurt.Look forward to the pics.Do you own any cast iron pans or pots?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 8, 2016)

@SpongeBob*24 
At the local community college they would serve a dish with fries and green chili. Fries on bottom layer, cheese in middle layer, and then they would spoon piping hot chili over the cheese. It was amazing! Something about melted cheese, chili, and fried potatoes... Damn I miss dairy products.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 8, 2016)

That sounds phenom. Since fries were brought up-anyone have poutine? Pretty good stuff.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 14, 2016)

I know its the chili thread but here are some BBQ Sauce Recipes I promised-can only put up 2 today. Have many more.

Pyro BBQ Sauce

2 cups cider vinegar
2 thirds cup ketchup
half cup brown sugar
1 T tobasco or Franks
1 T lime juice
1 T ww sauce-worchestershire. hard word for me to say so I call it WW.
2 T margerine
1 tsp crushed chillies or cayenne
1 tsp dry mustard
half tsp salt
half tsp pepper
2 diced jalapenos or a hotter pepper if you like

Combine all ingredients. Cook for 30 min over med-low heat.Makes about 3 cups.

Chipotle BBQ Sauce

6 chipotle peppers
1 c boiling water
1 onion
half cup brown sugar
half cup cider vinegar
half cup water
1 12 oz can tomato paste
4 cl of garlic
2 T margerine or butter
1 T soy sauce
1 and a half tsp of both cumin, thyme, and dry mustard
1 tsp tobasco or Franks

Soak chiles in boiling water for 1 hr. Remove stems.
Melt butter, adding onions and spices. When onions are done add rest of ingredients.


----------

